# Problemi DNS [RISOLTO]

## rdivincenzo

Tempo fa ho messo su un server GENTOO con SQUID e il tutto ha funzionato egregiamente per diverso tempo.

Ad oggi invece ho un problema nel navigare le pagine utilizzando il proxy in questione, mi spiego meglio.

Nel caso più evidente mi viene fuori la seguente pagina d'errore:

```
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.google.it/ 

The following error was encountered: 

Unable to determine IP address from host name for www.google.it

The dnsserver returned: 

Name Error: The domain name does not exist. 

This means that: 

 The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. 

 Check if the address is correct. 

Your cache administrator is root. 

```

Mentre negli altri casi mi tocca attendere un botto di tempo prima che la pagina venga visualizzata......

Leggendo il messaggio sopra riportato ho subito pensato ad un problema di linea o di DNS ed ho fatto delle prove effettuando dei ping.

E' emerso che effetuando il ping su un indirizzo IP puro (ad esempio uno dei server di google 72.14.221.104) il comando risponde molto in fretta, sia per la prima linea che per le altre, ciò non avviene se provo ad effetuare il ping direttamente a www.google.it. Infatti è possibile che in attesa  della prima risposta passino svariati secondi, poi arrivano due, tre linee con velocità di risposta ottimale e poi di nuovo un attesa che poù superare anche i su citati svariati secondi.

Come posso risolvere questo problema ?

Qualcuno è già incappato in qualcosa del genere?

Grazie anticipatamente per il vostro aiuto.Last edited by rdivincenzo on Fri Apr 27, 2007 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

OpenDNS

----------

## rdivincenzo

he cos'è OpenDNS

----------

## Cazzantonio

prova a cercarlo su google

----------

## rdivincenzo

Dopo aver appreso cos'è OpenDNS (e la sua potenza), ho sostituito i miei DNS con quelli del progetto appena mensionato ed ho risolto il problema!!!

----------

## skypjack

Cavoli, voglio l'oscar per la soluzione ad un problema più stringata: una sola parola!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OpenDNS non è in portage, voi come l'avete installato? Non ho ancora trovato nemmeno un ebuild esterno..  :Neutral: 

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OpenDNS non è in portage, voi come l'avete installato? Non ho ancora trovato nemmeno un ebuild esterno.. 

 

Ma, se non erro, OpenDNS non è mica un software a sè, ma un servizio avanzato di DNS. Devi solo cambiare gli indirizzi dei server DNS nel tuo pc/router/quellocheusiperlarisoluzionedeinomi mettendo quelli di OpenDNS.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, grazie, ecco perché.. 

scusate, ma mi ero proprio confuso.

----------

